
'The discourse is unhinged': how the media gets AI alarmingly wrong - sebg
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/25/ai-artificial-intelligence-social-media-bots-wrong
======
mark_l_watson
I basically agree with article (that is well written and has links to well
known source materials).

The best bit was that people are not concerned with discrimination caused by
machine learning models, instead talking about robot rights, dangers of
singularity, etc.

------
telltruth
Now there is actual job title at big corps called "AI Ethicist". I wonder what
those people actually do except cashing out on fears generated by media. We
have barely figured out to recognize cats in the photos and there is
supposedly AI taking over humanity. A lot of people who don't know anything
about AI and technically either outdated or hopelessly incompetent have found
new religion where they can be relevant again with big paychecks.

------
ankurdhama
AI is a new religion whose followers thinks that they will literally create
their God.

